# كيفية صناعة الكلور المعطر



## حلويس (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

سؤالي عند كيفية صناعة الكلور المعطر بعطور مثل الليمون و الفراولة و غيرها..هل هي مجرد اضافة العطر للكلور أم هناك تركيبة أخرى؟ 

و شكرا جزيلا


----------

